# Clouded cover on solar panel...fixable?



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

This is about those little solar yard lights...I enjoy them, and my kids are learning from the (I make battery chargers for AAs for their toys). Over time, the plastic cover over the solar cell yellows/scratches; to be expected. These I remove from yard service and use in projects. Recently, a few of the solar cells themselves have clouded over/scratched (I assume the plastic of the cell, not the light fixture, is an epoxy?). Is there a productive way to "uncloud/descratch" this?
CD Scratch repair kit, baking soda polish, etc.?
Thanks in advance.
Matt
PS. The solar cells hold either 2 AAA, 2 AA, or singe batts, about 2"x2"


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Plastic polish used to maintain automotive lenses, maybe.

http://www.autogeek.net/headlight-lens.html


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Rub them down with Armor-All. Works great! They'll dry up again over time. Just give 'um another treatment.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try both methods!
Matt


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, great suggestions. Can't wait to give that a try on some of our fogged-over cells.

Thanks!!


----------

